# Help bought baby horsefield home last night



## Keeleybellalettuce (4 mo ago)

He was so active at shop and when we got him home but today he is hardly moving ?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Probably stressed from the move. New animals should be left alone for a week or so after first moving to a new environment. Feeding and watering them only. This is to minimise stress levels. 

Also check your temps.


----------



## purplepixie (Mar 8, 2006)

Keeleybellalettuce said:


> He was so active at shop and when we got him home but today he is hardly moving ?


What set up do you have for your tortoise?
Heat/UV, substrate etc.
Also just think how you feel when you go somewhere strange, you become more hesitant etc, tortoises are the same they dont like change:0) As long as you have the correct set up your tortoise should come round. He/she needs to have a dry nose and clear bright eyes as a sign of good health:0)
Posting a picture will help us to help you:0)


----------



## SueBoyle (Aug 29, 2013)

www.tortsmad.com/russians.htm


----------

